# Happy Birthday Chef Niloc



## oivind_dahle (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Bday Colin


----------



## maxim (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 21, 2011)

happy birthday, big guy!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 21, 2011)

:hbday: Colin!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 21, 2011)

Woo Hoo To Yoooooooooo!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JBroida (Aug 21, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm stuck at work, been raining all day, have not had a table in 2 hours, close in 30min...... Yupp 8 top just walked in


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 21, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Thanks guys, I'm stuck at work, been raining all day, have not had a table in 2 hours, close in 30min...... Yupp 8 top just walked in


 
same thing just happened to me, right after I just cut everyone and sent them home, 12 top. Bastards!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 21, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chef!


----------



## mattrud (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Colin!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 21, 2011)

Happy birthday knife nut, I hope everything is going well with the restaurant.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 22, 2011)

Belated happy birthday! Hope the new restaurant is going strong!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 22, 2011)

I know this reply is en retard, but happy birthday anyhow. When my birthday comes around, I wish for one thing: YOUR BURKE SUJI. So on your birthday be thankful for what you have -- after the 8 top that is.

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 22, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I know this reply is en retard, but happy birthday anyhow. When my birthday comes around, I wish for one thing: YOUR BURKE SUJI. So on your birthday be thankful for what you have -- after the 8 top that is.
> 
> k.



Your right, not much for birthdays but I / we / every one should be happy for what we have.

O and don't forget about my newest Burk







Should have a new one on the way soon too:biggrin:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, boss. Wish I had known two weeks ago, I'll send a PM.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 22, 2011)

That is an insanely cool blade.


----------

